# What kind of foods are you storing??



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I would think you would want to store the highest amount of protein possible, no??!! 
7 Canned Protein Sources to Stock Up On

What about you?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

All of the above, plus rice and various beans. Spam, canned chicken. Won't last 25 years but my cans say good till 2019. Close enough for me. Almost forgot, freeze-dried spices of all kinds. Vegetable oil.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

sorry, but I'm adding pork and beef ... forget about those little canned fishes .... crab? - OK for the multi-zillionaire preppers


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Pasta....how can one not have pasta in stock!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Proteins are the most difficult to store long term but make up a substantial part of our rotated canned stores. In addition to our long term stores, we have multiple gallon sized mylar bags of powdered protein (with oxygen absorbers). Use the protein powder with the lowest fat content. 

But canned tuna, canned chicken and beans are a big part of our stores.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Ahhhh, how about the whey protein shakes/powders?! Worth storing?
Should we be looking towards are health and fitness community to find the best foods? What about storing the high protein meal bars? Some of those have insane amounts of protein.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

we do not eat fish


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> we do not eat fish


You need to start.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

For protein we have.
Canned tunna.
Canned chicken
Canned ham
Canned spam
Canned salmon
Canned albacore
Soy beans by the bushels.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Have 800 pounds of white rice store in five gallon pails, the buckets are filled with nitrogen and o2 scrubbers.
400 pounds of beans, navy, pinto, great northern and turtle. Vac packed in five pound bricks with o2 scrubbers.
In turn the bricks are stored in 20mm cans rendering them rat proof. About 100 cans of spam. 
5 cases of sysco #10 cans of potato flakes.
2 cases of sysco pancake mix.
Two cases of lifeboat rations, carry some of the in ghb.
16 gallons of molasses (4 cases) and one gallon case of maple syrup.
Assorted cases of mountian house #10 cans and a couple dozen buckets of wise,
200 pounds of sugar.
Dent corn, dried.
Butter/sugar corn, dried.
This list covers just the main bulk storage.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Pretty much the same except for sardines and anchovies. Wife doesn't like sardines and neither of us eat anchovies.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

More rice and beans then anything else. Most everything else is a 12 month supply at best because even in the worst weather I can grow it or hunt it down. I can't grow rice very well or anything other then green beans so I stock up for many years worth of them....plus they are mighty affordable compared to meats and veggies.



Mish said:


> I would think you would want to store the highest amount of protein possible, no??!!
> 7 Canned Protein Sources to Stock Up On
> 
> What about you?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

What about pemican? Sorry if I misspelled it, but I read it can be stored for decades?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Coffee
After that all of the same foods we eat everyday. If you shop smart canned good can be purchased at a lower cost than canning them your self. 
Should it ever get bad long term we will be growing most everything we need.
Bean, Beets ,Corn, Canned and stored potatoes, Asparagus, Dry rice, salt


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Re: Powdered Protein, look at the ingredients and choose the protein that has the least amount of fat. Just like pancake mix, they contain small amounts of fat. Fat goes rancid when stored longterm.

GNC Casein Protein has the least amount of fat and seems to store the best. If memory serves, earlier this year I opened a 1 gallon mylar that I had stored in '12 or '13 and it was fine. (I use it as a meal replacement to drop a few lbs when my pants get a bit tight!)


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Canned Salmon....Canned Chicken and lots of Red beans and rice / Pinto beans vacuum packed in jars with ox absorbers...I can eat a can of salmon right out of the can with a couple of crackers bones and all...about 900 calories a can....All dates are running 2019 now...anything comes to within a few months expiration I give to food pantries if I cant eat it by then...I waste nothing. Anything that has a best by date gets kept another 2 years...if it don't swell it gets eaten! I buy a little potted meat for the high fat content and like Vienna sausages too....Long expiration dates. I keep a dozen jars of honey as well. This summer will have many many quart jars of dried Roma tomatoes....dried Green beans Dried sweet corn and carrots and lots of pickles as well...Will be canning a LOT of meats this summer/ Hamburger / Bacon / Steak / Pork loin and pork butt in BBQ Sauce


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Re: Powdered Protein, look at the ingredients and choose the protein that has the least amount of fat. Just like pancake mix, they contain small amounts of fat. Fat goes rancid when stored longterm.
> 
> GNC Casein Protein has the least amount of fat and seems to store the best. If memory serves, earlier this year I opened a 1 gallon mylar that I had stored in '12 or '13 and it was fine. (I use it as a meal replacement to drop a few lbs when my pants get a bit tight!)


I love me some GNC. When I'm in workout mode I live and breathe them. (Starting that life style tomorrow!!! OUCH!!!)

Rice is horrible for the body when you are trying to eat healthy. White bread and rice are the first things I cut out. Why are we storing rice. Rice is basically sugar and has very little nutritional value. Oh and it's hard to store and takes up a lot of space.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> I love me some GNC. When I'm in workout mode I live and breathe them. (Starting that life style tomorrow!!! OUCH!!!)
> 
> Rice is horrible for the body when you are trying to eat healthy. White bread and rice are the first things I cut out. Why are we storing rice. Rice is basically sugar and has very little nutritional value. Oh and it's hard to store and takes up a lot of space.


We're storing rice because in a SHTF situation you will need carbohydrates for energy and calories since your workload will increase. Rice is easy to cook and is packed with carbs/calories. Not good if you are prepping for a bikini contest.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Mish said:


> I love me some GNC. When I'm in workout mode I live and breathe them. (Starting that life style tomorrow!!! OUCH!!!)
> 
> Rice is horrible for the body when you are trying to eat healthy. White bread and rice are the first things I cut out. Why are we storing rice. Rice is basically sugar and has very little nutritional value. Oh and it's hard to store and takes up a lot of space.


It's curious, rice has been the main staple of Asia for centuries. Fat Asians are rare. Just sayin'


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> It's curious, rice has been the main staple of Asia for centuries. Fat Asians are rare. Just sayin'


They ride bike a lot.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

And the asian ladies carry huge loads of stuff on their heads as they walk miles and miles everyday. Ever seen a suburban housewife in the US carrying a basket of fruit on her head? Nope.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

coconut-yep that's it can't have too many coconuts and maybe a banana or two.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

slippy said:


> and the asian ladies carry huge loads of stuff on their heads as they walk miles and miles everyday. Ever seen a suburban housewife in the us carrying a basket of fruit on her head? Nope.


no, but bags of dorritos.
The only fruit they get is the cherry in a rum and coke.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Mish said:


> You need to start.


No, we don't.:smug:


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Asian men on the other hand....


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Gangnam seul korea the home of tower records and the 4x club. big brother gangnam style


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

mish said:


> you need to start.


why? 
It is one of the poorest storing items.
Personaly, freshwater fish, i can't stand the smell of it while it is cooking.
My father use to cook trout and bass, i had to leave the room.
I can eat tuna salad, that is it.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Rice, Beans, instant taters, Pasta, pasta sauce, Hot sauce, BBQ sauce, canned chicken, tuna, canned fruits and veggies.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Turkey SPAM and Canned Yard Buzzard


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Wrong thread.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

We have NOTHING stored for WTSHTF. We have no extra food. We have no water source. We have no safe shelter. We have no means to defend ourselves. We will probably be able to survive for less than a week.

That's my story, and I'm sticking to it!

:bs:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Rice and beans are great fillers when you're hungry. Plus they can really stretch out a meal and are easy and cheap to put up. That's a few good reasons to keep them.

Here is some of my long term protein storage.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Rice and beans are great fillers when you're hungry. Plus they can really stretch out a meal and are easy and cheap to put up. That's a few good reasons to keep them.
> 
> Here is some of my long term protein storage.
> 
> View attachment 10994


I got a lot of everything...here's my long term entertainment storage....


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

SGT E said:


> I got a lot of everything...here's my long term entertainment storage....
> 
> View attachment 10995


If you can keep up with that many you're a bigger man than I am! 1 is plenty for me...


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I probably need to store up more canned protein and then start rotating it into our diet. We have lots of beans and legumes, and to be honest, the protein part of our diet has not worried me much, for a couple of reasons. First of all, I have the crickets which pack the highest protein/feed conversion of any creature with hooves, feathers, or fins. Second, as long as there are mesquite trees and prickly pear cactus, we will have an unending supply of "desert squirrel" ie: pack rat. We can pop off a rat any time we like for a nice, tasty soup. they are easy to hunt - just sit quietly at dusk at the end of their cactus lined pathway with a pellet gun. Pop goes the pack rat. The really great thing (or really bad thing if they are in your attic) is that when you remove one rat, another always comes to take its place. As long as the nest is intact, it will always be inhabited. Sorry, but fresh "squirrel" beats Spam anytime.

PS: I also have lots of spices, cocoa, powdered peanut butter and such things to make the same foods taste yummy and different.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> I probably need to store up more canned protein and then start rotating it into our diet. We have lots of beans and legumes, and to be honest, the protein part of our diet has not worried me much, for a couple of reasons. First of all, I have the crickets which pack the highest protein/feed conversion of any creature with hooves, feathers, or fins. Second, as long as there are mesquite trees and prickly pear cactus, we will have an unending supply of "desert squirrel" ie: pack rat. We can pop off a rat any time we like for a nice, tasty soup. they are easy to hunt - just sit quietly at dusk at the end of their cactus lined pathway with a pellet gun. Pop goes the pack rat. The really great thing (or really bad thing if they are in your attic) is that when you remove one rat, another always comes to take its place. As long as the nest is intact, it will always be inhabited. Sorry, but fresh "squirrel" beats Spam anytime.
> 
> PS: I also have lots of spices, cocoa, powdered peanut butter and such things to make the same foods taste yummy and different.


I'm just a little bit scared of RNPrepper...but in a good way...I think.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

coconuts, lots of freaking coconuts and only one banana now.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Have 800 pounds of white rice store in five gallon pails, the buckets are filled with nitrogen and o2 scrubbers.
> 400 pounds of beans, navy, pinto, great northern and turtle. Vac packed in five pound bricks with o2 scrubbers.
> In turn the bricks are stored in 20mm cans rendering them rat proof. About 100 cans of spam.
> 5 cases of sysco #10 cans of potato flakes.
> ...


Potatoes
Carrots
Onion
garlic
turnips
Acorn butternut and blue hubbard squash
apples
hard pears

That is the cold cellar that is getting turned over.

Broccoli
spinach
beans
venison
trout
salmon
peppers
beef
chicken
lambs quarters
blueberries
rasberries
blackberries
keilbasa/pork/sausage

In the freezer

Too much to list I've canned

Then there is all the commercial canned and dry goods.


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

SGT E said:


> I got a lot of everything...here's my long term entertainment storage....
> 
> View attachment 10995


 and if it hits u hard, entertainment can become protein storage as well?^.^


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I'm just a little bit scared of RNPrepper...but in a good way...I think.


Slippy, I make the best cricket chimichangas ever! And awesome packrat vegetable soup. Add in a spicy dish of nopalitas (sliced prickly pear pad), cholla cactus buds, and palo verde beans (just like edamame), and top it off with rice pudding with candied cactus fruit. Yup, I've got the mandated rice and beans, but cooked like none other. Survival food does not have to be boring. No need to fear. Your tummy would be very happy at my house. I want to keep my workers happy, healthy, productive, and in good spirits.

My philosophy is to gather and harvest as much as I can from the surrounding environment so as to extend the stored preps for as long as possible. There is a wealth of food to be had from the Sonoran Desert. I practice cooking with desert foods regularly. They are delicious, nutritious, and readily available if you know when and where to look. Cholla bugs have more calcium than milk - amazing, yet hardly anyone knows how to harvest, store and cook this abundant resource. Using freshly gathered local foods also greatly enhances vitamin intake. Native people all over the world have used these foods. Preppers should think hard about learning all they can about the local resources in their own areas. Eating crickets and packrats was usual fare for the native people here. Why not for me and mine? Just shows how far we have drifted from an actual survivable lifestyle.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

hey I found this really cool food for storage it's called government cheese. Oh and I added a kiwi to my coconuts and banana.


----------

